# Free DWV Test Available For Canadian Plumbers



## halhoke (Nov 16, 2013)

Free DWV Test for Canadian Plumbers preparing for their Red Seal Inter-Pro or
C. of Q. Exam.

Available at plumbing help.ca

http://www.plumbinghelp.ca/files/halhoke%20DWV%20Test%20Version%201.PDF

Hal


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

http://tradesecrets.alberta.ca/SOURCES/PDFS/exams/006_exams/006_IP_PracticeExam.pdf
This is a great practice test for the red seal exam. It really helped me prepare. The questions are very similar to what you'll find when you write


----------



## Coolcanuck (Jan 30, 2012)

I paid for the exam bank one before writing my 3rd year. They haven't updated it yet after the changes.


----------



## MrHyperPants (Mar 19, 2014)

Coolcanuck said:


> I paid for the exam bank one before writing my 3rd year. They haven't updated it yet after the changes.


Yeah there questions are old. Some refer to the 95 code book. I asked for a refund of the credits I had remain after sitting there IP exam. I told them it was dated and not even relevant to todays exam questions you can find for free on the internet. They have refunded me luckily.


----------

